# Dankung - Aliens Mk2 - Pics review



## miciobigio (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello, i'm new to slingshots world even if i used some slingshots during my life when i was younger

( many years ago ).

Now i dicovered slingshots again and i 'm searching for a slingshot that i can use for target shooting.

I prefer hammer grip and TTF style , and i discovered that i find myself more confortable with "heavy"

slingshots, i also have small/medium hands so i ordered the Aliens from Dankung also because there is a 20$ discount on it :naughty:

This is the new style Aliens ( slingshot with removeable head ), the only difference form the old is that the handle was milled to reduce some weight , now it weights approx 270gr naked.

I decided to post some pics because i was not able to find photos of the Aliens Mk2 for myself so it may be useful for some other users.

I chosed the express shipping ( less than 10$ ) because the free shipping form China to Italy is a 40/80 days wait :banghead: ( Italy postal service is one of the worst of the planet ) , it arrived in only 7 days with no customs fees !

So far i'm very happy with this slingshot , it is very well made , it arrived only 2 days ago so i will update this 3D with my opinions later .

( Sorry for my bad english )

Here is the Aliens "package".




























I will keep the Aliens in my EDC .... even if it is not Titanium :angrymod:










:wave:


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice!

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's looks awesome

How does it shoots and fits in your hands?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Bell'acquisto. Complimenti!! Da come vedo si potrebbe usare anche come OTT,con un tappino in gomma per chiudere il foro sulle forche o una guaina..Ciao!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent product, enjoy a lot of use and welcome !!! friend.

Alf .... :wave:


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Wellcome to an other italiano slinger!
I have to questions.
1. first pic; what is the spring for?
last pic; on the left side of the slingshot, is it a lamp, a night device, a......??
Good shot, Stefan


----------



## miciobigio (Mar 13, 2016)

the core said:


> Wellcome to an other italiano slinger!
> I have to questions.
> 1. first pic; what is the spring for?
> last pic; on the left side of the slingshot, is it a lamp, a night device, a......??
> Good shot, Stefan


Hello,

1- The spring - I really do not know what is this spring for , but i think there is a spring inside the handle around the screw and

this spring is just to replace that spring in case it gets lost during an " head swap". :iono:

2- The item on the left is just a led flashlight ...... :naughty:


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

miciobigio said:


> 2- The item on the left is just a led flashlight ...... :naughty:


Please let me know what kind flashlight.
It looks really hitech.
Bye, Stefan


----------



## miciobigio (Mar 13, 2016)

the core said:


> miciobigio said:
> 
> 
> > 2- The item on the left is just a led flashlight ...... :naughty:
> ...


It's a custom titanium programmable 3 led flashlight , " Spy Tri-V " is her name and ..... it's hi-tech for sure !


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

miciobigio said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > miciobigio said:
> ...


Here in Germany i would say " Geiles Teil" 
But absolutely not in my price range!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks for posting the pics. Could you post one of your hand holding the frame like you are shooting?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks nice. I don't understand the three holes though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## miciobigio (Mar 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Many thanks for posting the pics. Could you post one of your hand holding the frame like you are shooting?


Keep in mind that i have small/medium hands .


----------



## miciobigio (Mar 13, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Looks nice. I don't understand the three holes though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


The 2 smaller holes are for tubing.

the bigger hole is for quick inserting the tube .


----------



## miciobigio (Mar 13, 2016)

miciobigio said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice. I don't understand the three holes though.
> ...


You can use one or two tubes set up


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ahhhh. I get it now. I didn't see the side groove before.

This is a great looking slingshot and the forks seem just high enough for TTF.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Jeez, that flashlight. Haven't seen one of those in a while

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

So cool!

How much is yours?

It's just 48 dollars now.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/aliens-detachable-dankung-slingshot_1294



miciobigio said:


> Hello, i'm new to slingshots world even if i used some slingshots during my life when i was younger
> 
> ( many years ago ).
> 
> ...


----------

